#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  7 hour layover at Abu Dhabi airport, will there be enough to do?

## DJ Pat

One of the perks of my cheap 388 GBP ticket to Bangkok is that on the way I will have a 7 hour stop at Abu Dhabi.

I have been there twice before but since then the place has been done up according to their website.

I will have my laptop and I know there's free wifi in a couple of places, but else will there be to do? 

One plus point is that it'll be 12.50am so the time is right for drinking a few beers or cocktails.

Surfing net with wifi - 1.5 hours max
Having dinner - 1 hour
Several visits to smoking room - 1 hour
Buying duty free - 45 mins
Other browsing - 45 mins
Possibly taking a shit - 20 mins

Is there a pub or bar that serves alcohol? If so, and I assume there should be, that'd add another 2-3 hours onto my allocated timetable that I'm compiling.

What other activities are there?

Luckily on the return trip there is just 1.5 hours to kill.

----------


## corned dog

Theres a lounge for Qatar airways passengers You're supposed to pay 30 dollars to get in but its easy to blag your way in You have to ask for beer as its not on display Smoking room in this lounge also PS They stop giving out booze at 2o'clock so stock up

----------


## DJ Pat

I can always buy some duty free booze to drink. 

No other bars in the airport? Restaurants serve beer?

----------


## artist

Its rammadam so maybe no booze

----------


## crippen

Go to sleep. :Dunno:

----------


## Mr Lick

I passed through Abu Dhabi airport twice recently. In past years i have found it quite civilised and was looking forward to visiting the airport again, however, this year June/July on both occasions it was really crowded with Arabs, much like Doha airport. 

Trying to find a seat anywhere was difficult unless you went to departures. I had a 2.5 hour connection so not too stressful. Free Internet access is available although you may have to wait your turn.

The mens toilet area was incredibly unpleasant with all cubicles engaged on the 2 occasions i visited with lots of natives queueing outside and water covering the floor. Possibly better in the departures side. (well couldn't be worse really)

Plenty of 'duty free' on offer although nothing really took my fancy.

My arrival times at Abu Dhabi were midday and morning so i suspect that your night time arrival may prove more inviting. Have a nice trip.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Sounds promising, keep the info coming.

Thanks.

----------


## mackayae

Moussy beer
raffle draw
airport hotel (lounge, health club, showers)
ghazal lounge
duty free
dream car raffle
big ticket raffle
no fasting at night time during ramadan

----------


## Happyman

awhen I was working the emirates in the 80's the fasting rules did not apply to people ( whatever religion) who were travelling - however the booze rule did apply !

----------


## Orroz

> One of the perks of my cheap 388 GBP ticket to Bangkok is that on the way I will have a 7 hour stop at Abu Dhabi


That's a perk,is it?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Apparently the bum gums have warm water.
Might recommend a dump.

----------


## Airportwo

Theres a bar upstairs but most likely closed for Ramadam, dont want to upset the natives........

----------


## BKKdreaming

Sleep so that you will not be a zombie when you get to Bangkok.
Bring an alarm clock and set your phone, 

and try and sleep on the plane, 

then  you will be able to stay up the first night and not fall asleep in the GoGo bar  :Smile: 

BK

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Apparently the bum gums have warm water.


And do they use real gums? :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

Great cigar shop there. That's about it.

Box of cubans please Pat & I'll green your threads for a year.  :bunny3:

----------


## DJ Pat

^^Whats your location? I'll can do it no probs, with Ebay I'm posting all over the world anyway. 

I accept paypal, by the way.

Tell you what, I'll have 7 hours as you know, so I'll be on the free wifi and PM you when I'll actually there, and forward u a pic of the cigars so then you can pay me knowing I won't do a runner.

----------


## Gerbil

^ Cheers, but actually I've given them up anyway, so I'm trying to avoid temptation.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

So why mention it anyway? I was hoping to make something out of it, bit of commision..

----------


## YorkshireMan

> One of the perks of my cheap 388 GBP ticket to Bangkok is that on the way I will have a 7 hour stop at Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I have been there twice before but since then the place has been done up according to their website.
> 
> I will have my laptop and I know there's free wifi in a couple of places, but else will there be to do? 
> 
> One plus point is that it'll be 12.50am so the time is right for drinking a few beers or cocktails.
> 
> Surfing net with wifi - 1.5 hours max
> ...


I would love to know how you got a flight to BKK for 388GBP - Is that from Manchester? - Best I can get is around 600 GBP - yea the flight is around 300 GBP but once tax and other extras are added it doubles. I'm planning on travelling in Feb 2011.

----------


## Stinky

> I would love to know how you got a flight to BKK for 388GBP - Is that from Manchester? - Best I can get is around 600 GBP - yea the flight is around 300 GBP but once tax and other extras are added it doubles. I'm planning on travelling in Feb 2011.


£513 Eastwest travel, leaving 11/02/2011
..::West East Travel::..

----------


## YorkshireMan

> Originally Posted by YorkshireMan
> 
> 
> I would love to know how you got a flight to BKK for 388GBP - Is that from Manchester? - Best I can get is around 600 GBP - yea the flight is around 300 GBP but once tax and other extras are added it doubles. I'm planning on travelling in Feb 2011.
> 
> 
> £513 Eastwest travel, leaving 11/02/2011


Just done a quote with East/West £590.72. Guess you just have to drop lucky or keep trying till you do.

----------


## blue

:Arrow Up: 
dude is it too late to change your user name ?
this place is run  by southerners who think we spend all day training whippets ,and eating coal....
ok they are half right ,, but still watch yourself  here mate,,,

----------


## astasinim

If you wait until closer to the time, you should be able to pick up a flight for around £4-500. I always use dial-a-flight, or Kayak. Oh yea, and thats from Manchester.

Have you considered flying via Hong Kong? I got a flight from Manchester-London-Hong kong-Bangkok for £550 in January this year. Had I made my own way to London, I would have saved £100.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

If you on Etihad, upgrade. The lounge is the dogs - 7 hours of Champagne and food time will pass in no time.


 ::chitown::

----------

